# R8 at Canary Wharf



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

It's the Canary Wharf motorshow this week, and on the grass outside the tower is a black R8. It has beige leather and dark grey (but not carbon) side blades.

It's the first time I've seen one in the flesh.

I'm a little disappointed with it tbh :?

I thought it would look better to me in the metal than magazines, but nope.

Still, I am a fan, but more so because of the driving reviews than the styling.

Now the Jag XKR, that *is* a fine looking car.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I fly into City Airport on Wednesday for a day in the City - only getting the 20:15 home so might be forced to go via Canary Wharf on the way back 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Other than the Jag I really, really like the Corsa VXR.

It's everything a hot hatch should be. No wonder they've sold out until the end of the year. Looks-wise it blows away everything in it's class.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm gonna pop out for an hour tomorrow where is the Alfa 8C ?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I really like the XkR too. But i don't play golf, am not old enough, nor is my nose a mass of broken veins. :wink:

AMV8 owners hate them. :wink:

It's wrong for both brands that they appear to similar.

Am still waiting for my first R8 in-the-tin visual feast.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

It looks ok, but after the number of "don't judge it until you've seen it for real" comments I've read, I was expecting better.

I haven't seen the Alfa yet, didn't know it was here, will go hunting again tomorrow.

ABT have a stand, their Q7 looks rather good actually, in a completely-over-the-top kind of way.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Where abouts is the R8? I've just looked out of the window and can see plenty of Range Rovers but no R8....


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

raven said:


> Where abouts is the R8? I've just looked out of the window and can see plenty of Range Rovers but no R8....


Canada Square, outside Waitrose.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> I really like the XkR too. But i don't play golf, am not old enough, nor is my nose a mass of broken veins. :wink:
> 
> AMV8 owners hate them. :wink:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm of the same mind. Every XKR I see I like, but it really is older man territory unfortunately.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > Where abouts is the R8? I've just looked out of the window and can see plenty of Range Rovers but no R8....
> ...


Thanks - not quite within my line of sight so will have to have a look on the way home. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

R8 is pretty 8) Will try and get a sit in it tomorrow as i only had a quick look on the way home , Biggest surprise 'in the tin' was the S5, every pic i have seen i hated but in the flesh in that sanstone colour it looks the nuts  .....Now RS5 if it comes would be tug-tastic


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> R8 is pretty 8) Will try and get a sit in it tomorrow as i only had a quick look on the way home , Biggest surprise 'in the tin' was the S5, every pic i have seen i hated but in the flesh in that sanstone colour it looks the nuts  .....Now RS5 if it comes would be tug-tastic


I was just going to post the same thing! The R8 was what I went to have a look at but ended up just staring at the S5 - it looks incredible. I also was not inspired by the photos but blimey what a change in the flesh. It looks such a simple design and made the R8 look very try hard IMO. Having said that, the R8 was in black which I don't think does it justice.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

raven said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > R8 is pretty 8) Will try and get a sit in it tomorrow as i only had a quick look on the way home , Biggest surprise 'in the tin' was the S5, every pic i have seen i hated but in the flesh in that sanstone colour it looks the nuts  .....Now RS5 if it comes would be tug-tastic
> ...


Not nearly as barge like as i thought


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


What colour was it? I thought a metallic light blue? I didn't get close though as was on my bike...


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Saw the R8 today and hmmmmm its is a fine looking car, but i did expect more! maybe its just the colour?

Other highlights are

Zonda outside West india quay alongside a Gallardo Spyder, F355, 911 Turbo

Mclaren SLR outside 1 canada square tower,
Renault F1 replica opposite the R8
Another Gallardo spyder inside the tower
Baby Hummer and White 'Vette by the water fountain that all the kids like to paddle in outside the shopping centre entrance

Good show this year 

no F430 ??


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

raven said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > raven said:
> ...


My bad spelling earlier its a sort of Sandstone


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I never even noticed the S5! 

Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. I'm going back for another look this lunchtime.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I just popped out to have a closer look at the S5 and it's gone already!!  Chap said it was only there for the day - next chance to see one will be in a month or so at Docklands Audi.

Anyone know anything about Docklands Audi? Are they any good?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I've heard they are pretty poor :?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

raven said:


> I just popped out to have a closer look at the S5 and it's gone already!!  Chap said it was only there for the day - next chance to see one will be in a month or so at Docklands Audi.
> 
> Anyone know anything about Docklands Audi? Are they any good?


total bunch of muppets.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Dr_Parmar said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > I just popped out to have a closer look at the S5 and it's gone already!!  Chap said it was only there for the day - next chance to see one will be in a month or so at Docklands Audi.
> ...


Agree.

Went for a stroll With BAMTT this afternoon - no S5 anymore  . Anyone see the Q7 in Cabot Square with the freshly dented door? Wasn't like that when I left work last night.

Need to get over to West India Quay - let me know if you fancy it Tony.

Carlos - who do you work for?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Lehman

Been to see the R8 every day. I'm going off it rapidly.

But the Alfa...oh the Alfa [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Carlos said:


> Lehman
> 
> Been to see the R8 every day. I'm going off it rapidly.
> 
> But the Alfa...oh the Alfa [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Your just across the road from me at Citigroup !


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Had a look around Motorexpo today - here's a few pics


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Brilliant pics there. The R8 is simply stunning. The new Honda Civic Type R is absolutley terrible. Honda should be ashamed


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I've been seeing a Black R8 quite often in MK - I am assuming its an Audi press car.

Also - I'm not far away - Reuters on Sth Colonade.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm at Credit Suisse - seem to be a few Wharfers on here 

Best car there is the 8C - sublime.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

A mush in the next village to us has an S3 in that (think it's Papaya Orange) & in the flesh it's very striking. Not sure i'm quite that brave but it looks stunning.

Agree on the CTR, seen a few on the road & compared to the previous incarnation it defo looks like a Halfords Ram Raid. Bet it's great to drive but it looks over kitted.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Its a new orange on the S3 - Solar Orange, bit brighter I think.

I drove the CTR before buying my S3 and TBH was a bit disappointed. It did everythign it said on the tin, but i just find the high rpm requirements for performance very tiring, and also I couldnt live with the look.


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Nando said:


> I'm at Credit Suisse - seem to be a few Wharfers on here


We've probably been passing each other every day without even knowing it.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

225sTTeve said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > I'm at Credit Suisse - seem to be a few Wharfers on here
> ...


CPS Change (Derivatives Change Programme), 8th Floor. You?


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Tube Lines - West Ferry Circus - 2 mins from the Tower

Change programme sounds interesting - how's it going?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

im at Discovery Dock


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Dr_Parmar said:


> im at Discovery Dock


What does the Dr do at the Dock?


----------

